# Large family cost of living



## SomeLikeItHot (Aug 26, 2008)

Am moving to Dubai soon. I've read lots of posts on cost of living, and got a nice spreadsheet (though 2006) with expenses, but not exactly what i need. I will buy a house, so I need to know cost of:
Full time maid
Food (family of 5, mostly little)
Clothing
Entertainment
Transportation (will hire driver + fuel)

Any help would be much appreciated.

Like it Hot


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

1. 5 or 6000 dhs for visa, 12,000 for salary (per year, more if you're generous, less if you're not)
2. Groceries 1500-2500 per week at Spinneys, half if you eat more rice and drink more water.
3. 200-500 per month per person, double or triple depending on how posh your frocks are. Divide by 2 or 3 if you buy clothes at hypermarkets.
4. Pick a number, multiply by 2, divide by how many dogs you have, add all your birthdays. Depends how often your children go boozing.
5. Driver costs similar to maid? Fuel is 100-150 dhs per tank for big car (gets you 400-600 km). Allow 2500 dhs per month, excluding cost of purchase / rent / driver visa and you should cover driver and running costs.

Here's more about cost of living in Dubai .


----------

